# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  7th feb MUCKOS PLACE calibre sharing gong smashing.

## mucko

Welcome all on the 7th february to my place in te kuiti i will host a calibre sharing gong smash. i will fire up the bbq with meat and sausages, bring some refreshments i have a large lawn and lounge for any over nighters. the purpose of this event is to get as many different calibres as i can along for others to try. there is always talk about what calibre should i get this would be a chance to find out. if your interested in attending let me know.  @Willie and  @hunter308 are attending.  :Yuush:  :Yuush:  :Yuush:  :Yuush:  :Yuush:

----------


## Willie

Damn right, be a great chance to meet a few people from the forum. Only ran in to Spook, where is he by the way?

right need to go top up the hornady sst's and find my glasses :-)
Depending on how her indoors pans out may club this in with a wee hunt but i have a feeling two long weekends out might be pushing it a little far  :Thumbsup:

----------


## hunter308

> Welcome all on the 7th february to my place in te kuiti i will host a calibre sharing gong smash. i will fire up the bbq with meat and sausages, bring some refreshments i have a large lawn and lounge for any over nighters. the purpose of this event is to get as many different calibres as i can along for others to try. there is always talk about what calibre should i get this would be a chance to find out. if your interested in attending let me know.  @Willie and  @hunter308 are attending.


Hell yes  @mucko I would not miss it for anything just hope there are some belted magnums or WSM's to have a go on, I think you may have turned me into a bit of a magnum fan somehow  :Grin:  Plus meeting some more of the forum good buggers and sharing a beer, feed and slinging a bit of bullshit is the most important part of it

----------


## mucko

my inherited addiction to firearms is rubbing off on you mate @hunter308

----------


## hunter308

> my inherited addiction to firearms is rubbing off on you mate @hunter308


It may very well be bro been lusting after a howa 1500 stainless with wood stock in 7mm Rem Mag that has been getting listed regularly on trademe I drool every time I see the listing, upside is I am not as recoil shy like I used to be

----------


## Happy

I m in can you pm start time plus addy. Can I tent it sat night on yr lawn. @Maca49 how bout you

----------


## Gillie

Would love to make it along but that is the Saturday of waitangi weekend and already have plans...  :Sad:

----------


## Maca49

I might struggle over if all the stars align! 6.5 x 55 and maybe the .500 BPE , will work on the BOSS, only really coming for that bloody excellent BBQ you cook!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## hunter308

> I m in can you pm start time plus addy. Can I tent it sat night on yr lawn.  @Maca49 how bout you


I hope @Maca49 does show up met him at mucko's last gong shoot  :Grin:

----------


## dogmatix

I might be keen too.  :Thumbsup: 
Nothing flash in my calibres, being 2 x .223s, .270 and .308.
I do load for 6.5x55 and 300WM, but don't have those rifles with me.
However, one of the .223s is a Kraut made black rifle and the .308 is a Ruskie made black rifle.

----------


## hunter308

> I might be keen too. 
> Nothing flash in my calibres, being 2 x .223s, .270 and .308.
> I do load for 6.5x55 and 300WM, but don't have those rifles with me.
> However, one of the .223s is a Kraut made black rifle and the .308 is a Ruskie made black rifle.


I will be bringing my 270 along for the shoot but doesn't hurt to have another 270 handy  :Grin:

----------


## Danny

@mucko if invited is love to call in, my rellies live 1km away so can catch up with them
Bring along the .280ai for a use and a watch you guys and all.

----------


## Willie

Thinking better bring the camera! some of this action going to be interesting.

----------


## dogmatix

I have a few hundred .308 and .223 rounds that need expending in the semis.  :Wink:

----------


## tararua

Is your range suitable for tracers? A good embankment and mown lawns is all that we need.

----------


## mucko

> Is your range suitable for tracers? A good embankment and mown lawns is all that we need.


should be sweet @tararua

----------


## peril 787b

I'm in!! Wouldn't pass this up. I have some ar400 discs to hang at varied ranges if possible.

----------


## mucko

> I m in can you pm start time plus addy. Can I tent it sat night on yr lawn. @Maca49 how bout you


absolutely @Happy 478 troopers road start time 10ish

----------


## mucko

> I'm in!! Wouldn't pass this up. I have some ar400 discs to hang at varied ranges if possible.


Mate i have about 10 gongs atleast.

----------


## mucko

> Would love to make it along but that is the Saturday of waitangi weekend and already have plans...


al good @Gillie we still have to hold one of your legendary field shoots before i leave this place behind

----------


## peril 787b

Sweet as then, I'll keep them undamaged :-P 
The Tigr will be coming!

----------


## mucko

looks like some black powder might be getting burnt up  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## AzumitH

I would very much like to register my interest.

Should bring the Mosin, it looks sad and neglected, along with the fact I've never shot it past 100m.

----------


## dogmatix

I'll also bring some water filled milk and juice bottles, always fun shooting them, and they are good for the drought suffering grass.  :Wink:

----------


## AzumitH

You just reminded me dogmatix, I am DROWNING IN 600ML WATER BOTTLES LIKE HOLY SHIT YOU DO NO UNDERSTAND THE QUANTITY I AM CURRENTLY DEALING WITH.

So yeah I could bring those along too

----------


## Willie

> absolutely @Happy 478 troopers road start time 10ish


Time for a hunt then shoot! I like it

----------


## scoped

how far can you shoot out to, and do you have lots of steel, as me and a mate wouldnt mind a bit of practise out to around 1000

also just for the one day?

----------


## mucko

> how far can you shoot out to, and do you have lots of steel, as me and a mate wouldnt mind a bit of practise out to around 1000
> 
> also just for the one day?


should be able to reach out to 1000, 10 + plates. plan was just the one day but the guys that stay over night could go hit some steel the next day. i thinking i better cap the attendance @ 20 peps which starts becoming a safety concern. looking for a range officer to help out.

----------


## scoped

so how many people do you have confirmed

----------


## Gibo

Shitballs!!! Two weddings Fri and Sat  :Sad:

----------


## mucko

about 10 or so

----------


## Gapped axe

bugga I'm away, total indorse these shoot's of Mucko's. a great venue and host

----------


## scoped

would you consider changing to the friday (waitangi day) as for a lot of us having it on the satuday it might ruin the whole long weekend

----------


## mucko

Sorry @scoped i have to run it around the commitments of the farm

----------


## veitnamcam

Good on ya Mucko  :Cool:

----------


## sakokid

Hope u don't have a funeral as well gibo. :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

If the stag do stories get out I might  :Wink:

----------


## Dougie

Hmm might be keen if it doesn't clash with sevens! .223 and .260 to offer..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter308

> Hmm might be keen if it doesn't clash with sevens! .223 and .260 to offer..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bugger the rugby shooting steel is more fun than sitting in front of the giggle box  :Yuush:   :Psmiley:

----------


## Dougie

Slightly off topic but a good mate of mine had a rugby accident when he was 17 and is now a quadriplegic and very active member of the rugby foundation... He's organised for a whole heap of rugby injury quads to watch the sevens from a corporate box and is hiring yours truly to help him get into his chair each morning and hang out during the games. 

Basically he can't open his bottle of beer, that's what I'm for :-)

Not sure if it clashes with this though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter308

> Slightly off topic but a good mate of mine had a rugby accident when he was 17 and is now a quadriplegic and very active member of the rugby foundation... He's organised for a whole heap of rugby injury quads to watch the sevens from a corporate box and is hiring yours truly to help him get into his chair each morning and hang out during the games. 
> 
> Basically he can't open his bottle of beer, that's what I'm for :-)
> 
> Not sure if it clashes with this though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair enough Dougie I was only being cheeky  :Grin:

----------


## dogmatix

Good on you Dougie, I know Madness helps out Rambo and Muzz when they go to Eden Park for rugger games too.

----------


## dogmatix

I can prob only do a day trip, not crash out in the car/tent on Mucko's lawn.
But does anyone want a lift from Jafaville or on the SH 39 route south?

----------


## Dynastar27

sounds like a cracker of a day

----------


## AzumitH

> I can prob only do a day trip, not crash out in the car/tent on Mucko's lawn.
> But does anyone want a lift from Jafaville or on the SH 39 route south?


I could well take you up on that offer, as you'll be damn near driving past my house (just out of Temple View).

----------


## peril 787b

> I could well take you up on that offer, as you'll be damn near driving past my house (just out of Temple View).


Could offer the same as I'll be coming from just north of Hamilton. Let me know if you need a lift.

----------


## sakokid

I have 30 30 trapper I could bring along if the range is not too great.

----------


## dogmatix

> I could well take you up on that offer, as you'll be damn near driving past my house (just out of Temple View).


Sweet. Let me know closer to the date.

----------


## Willie

> I could well take you up on that offer, as you'll be damn near driving past my house (just out of Temple View).


I'm coming from North Hamilton so will be coming past, easy enough to pick you up! Might be heading early for a wee scout about the hills though but will definitely be there

----------


## tararua

Keen to swap ammo at event if anyone wants to shoot my AK.

Reckon we will get enough mosin nagants for a volley?

----------


## Dynastar27

ill bring the baking soda

----------


## veitnamcam

> ill bring the baking soda


For the beer bread?

----------


## Willie

> For the beer bread?


I just thought he really like cleaning  :O O:  or very white teeth!

----------


## Dynastar27

Nah guys there a bit of a story behind that one lol

----------


## mucko

@veitnamcam @Willie https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vYnas6q3Sg this was being played by the minginui locals friday untill 2am while rushy and the guys slept with one eye open, wasnt good for the nerves at the time but looking back can laugh about it.

----------


## Happy

Anyone bringing a .243 ? I have a bit of loaded ammo I d like to sell so it could be tried first. Super accurate Targex  projectiles nice loads (Not Hot loads )
And some Lapua brass probably 50 x . Let me know and Ill bring it.. 

Also anyone bringing  270 WSM ? have small amount loaded ammo (also not hot loads) someone can have for free as I wont use that calibre again.

----------


## mucko

@Happy i have a 243 but bring your one along and no to the 270 wsm should be fun.

----------


## mucko

cals i have coming, 223 243 6.5x55 6.5/06 500 BPE? 270 270wsm 280AI? 300WM 30/30 and a few other non confirmed if you guys coming could confirm cals please just quote this message and add to the list cheers guys its going to be a good day. i will put up a gong at 850m for you long range guys could drop a could in mid range as well and some closer ones.

----------


## peril 787b

There could be two 7.62x54R coming along. I'll be bringing my Izhmash Tigr and the other was a Vepr that issued a challenge. Also a .45 black powder and probably 5.56 AK variant.

----------


## Willie

> @veitnamcam @Willie https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vYnas6q3Sg this was being played by the minginui locals friday untill 2am while rushy and the guys slept with one eye open, wasnt good for the nerves at the time but looking back can laugh about it.


Ahhhh why the nerves with such upstanding entrepreneurs! Simply making a living  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Willie

> cals i have coming, 223 243 6.5x55 6.5/06 500 BPE? 270 270wsm 280AI? 300WM 30/30 and a few other non confirmed if you guys coming could confirm cals please just quote this message and add to the list cheers guys its going to be a good day. i will put up a gong at 850m for you long range guys could drop a could in mid range as well and some closer ones.


So you are pretty much bring Gun city then, can never have too many I guess! :Grin:

----------


## hunter308

> cals i have coming, 223 243 6.5x55 6.5/06 500 BPE? 270 270wsm 280AI? 300WM 30/30 and a few other non confirmed if you guys coming could confirm cals please just quote this message and add to the list cheers guys its going to be a good day. i will put up a gong at 850m for you long range guys could drop a could in mid range as well and some closer ones.


looks like I will have to load up a fair few rounds of ammo for the 270, I see two calibers I would love to have a go with  :Grin:

----------


## Daniel Kwon

Hi there fellas, 

My name is Dan and I just joined this forum. Didn't know about it until very recently, otherwise I would have joined much sooner (am a member of fishnhunt and sportshooter). I was wondering Mucko if it possible for me to also attend this shoot. Sounds like a bloody good deal. I've got a few bang sticks I could contribute to the cause. One is a Russian captured K98 Mauser (8mm/8x57) a dirty Mosin, and another German made work of art, but this one comes in black. I could bring those  along for others to have a play with. The 8mm is a bloody joy to shoot. 

Cheers,
Dan

----------


## dogmatix

> cals i have coming, 223 243 6.5x55 6.5/06 500 BPE? 270 270wsm 280AI? 300WM 30/30 and a few other non confirmed if you guys coming could confirm cals please just quote this message and add to the list cheers guys its going to be a good day. i will put up a gong at 850m for you long range guys could drop a could in mid range as well and some closer ones.


You've left out the mighty .308 Winchester!

----------


## mucko

> Hi there fellas, 
> 
> My name is Dan and I just joined this forum. Didn't know about it until very recently, otherwise I would have joined much sooner (am a member of fishnhunt and sportshooter). I was wondering Mucko if it possible for me to also attend this shoot. Sounds like a bloody good deal. I've got a few bang sticks I could contribute to the cause. One is a Russian captured K98 Mauser (8mm/8x57) a dirty Mosin, and another German made work of art, but this one comes in black. I could bring those  along for others to have a play with. The 8mm is a bloody joy to shoot. 
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan


yeah come along @Daniel Kwon. i think that will be enough people.

----------


## mucko

> cals i have coming, 223 243 6.5x55 6.5/06 308 500 BPE? 270 270wsm 280AI? 300WM 30/30 and a few other non confirmed if you guys coming could confirm cals please just quote this message and add to the list cheers guys its going to be a good day. i will put up a gong at 850m for you long range guys could drop a could in mid range as well and some closer ones.


 fixed it

----------


## mucko

in attendance i have me, @Willie @hunter308 @Happy @dogmatix @peril 787b @AzumitH @sakokid @Daniel Kwon and maybes from @Maca49 @Dougie @Danny. the day will begin at 10am with introductions and a safety drill.
rules: 
1. the owner of the firearm and the person using the firearm will be the only ones to prepare a firearm for use in the designated safe zone. 
2. all other firearms must be in a safe state stored away from the safe zone. 
3. my reloading bench can be use to prepare and unpack your firearms immediately before moving to the safe zone.
4. no firearm shall have a loaded magazine weather removable or not prior to moving to the safe zone.
5.all actions must be open and clear of any ammunition at all times unless preparing to engage a target, 
even in the safe zone no ammunition must enter the breach untill the shooter is pointing at a designated target.
6. the target to be engaged must be identified before preparing to shoot.
7. all firearms must be cleared by the owner of the firearm before removing from the safe zone. only then may you load your Magazines 
8. where shooters are changing over to use the same firearm the owner must make the firearm safe before the shooter can leave and must be able to clearly show the firearm is safe as in rule 5
9. no unsafe action will be tolerated by anyone.  

please bring you own hearing protection as some people may have muzzle brakes 

if anyone attending can not abide by these conditions please dont bother turning up.

----------


## peril 787b

I possibly have a mate coming along too, he may not be bringing a firearm along (if he does, would be an AK platform 7.62x39).  Happy for him to share my shooting place if there's too many numbers.

----------


## Gillie

> if anyone attending can not abide by these conditions please dont bother turning up.


Awesome! Totally agree!  :Thumbsup:  
Also chamber flags or chamber safety devices are highly recommended, if you have them I would suggest you bring them along.

----------


## Willie

Hey Gillie where can you get a chamber flag from please. Cheers

All these exotic guns and I have my latte sipping 7mm 08 lol.

----------


## Danny

Hi Mucko, I'll be coming, what can I bring for the day apart from f/arms?
Regards

----------


## peril 787b

I have a few chamber flags, will be bringing any spares I have.

----------


## Willie

> I have a few chamber flags, will be bringing any spares I have.


Cheers Peril, trying to sneakily find some on the internet while meant to be working.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ahuroa SC

What about jumbo cable ties for flags? I saw someone using them once.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

> in attendance i have me, @Willie @hunter308 @Happy @dogmatix @peril 787b @AzumitH @sakokid @Daniel Kwon and maybes from @Maca49 @Dougie @Danny. the day will begin at 10am with introductions and a safety drill.
> rules: 
> 1. the owner of the firearm and the person using the firearm will be the only ones to prepare a firearm for use in the designated safe zone. 
> 2. all other firearms must be in a safe state stored away from the safe zone. 
> 3. my reloading bench can be use to prepare and unpack your firearms immediately before moving to the safe zone.
> 4. no firearm shall have a loaded magazine weather removable or not prior to moving to the safe zone.
> 5.all actions must be open and clear of any ammunition at all times unless preparing to engage a target, 
> even in the safe zone no ammunition must enter the breach untill the shooter is pointing at a designated target.
> 6. the target to be engaged must be identified before preparing to shoot.
> ...


At this stage looking on track to attend, Ill bring the SAFETY DRILL I think its a Hitachi?

----------


## dogmatix

Yeah, I have 2 flags, so no worries there.

I'll also bring my chrony is anyone wants to use it (you shoot it you buy it  :Wink: ).

 @mucko, what is your fav poison?

----------


## Dougie

> Hey Gillie where can you get a chamber flag from please. Cheers
> 
> All these exotic guns and I have my latte sipping 7mm 08 lol.


Pop down to your local cop shop and ask for some.

and sorry @mucko count me out, I will be in Wellington. BE SAFE guys and have fun.

----------


## mucko

> Yeah, I have 2 flags, so no worries there.
> 
> I'll also bring my chrony is anyone wants to use it (you shoot it you buy it ).
> 
>  @mucko, what is your fav poison?


almost anything from boundary road brewery: nz pure: anything naturally brewed.

----------


## mucko

> Pop down to your local cop shop and ask for some.
> 
> and sorry @mucko count me out, I will be in Wellington. BE SAFE guys and have fun.


all good dude.

----------


## Maca49

Can someone bring a AR of some type with a 30 round mag? I want to shove a flag in once it's been emptied! They tell me they are hard to remove :Thumbsup:

----------


## dogmatix

> Can someone bring a AR of some type with a 30 round mag? I want to shove a flag in once it's been emptied! They tell me they are hard to remove


Yep, just picked up my latest order of Lancer mags from Brownells.

----------


## AzumitH

> Can someone bring a AR of some type with a 30 round mag? I want to shove a flag in once it's been emptied! They tell me they are hard to remove


Could do six 30 rounders in a row?  Flag would probably pour out the magwell at the same rate it was being pushed in the ejection port  :Wink:

----------


## mucko

> Awesome! Totally agree!  
> Also chamber flags or chamber safety devices are highly recommended, if you have them I would suggest you bring them along.


if i could get some where would i go @Gillie

----------


## mucko

> I possibly have a mate coming along too, he may not be bringing a firearm along (if he does, would be an AK platform 7.62x39).  Happy for him to share my shooting place if there's too many numbers.


yeah bro all good just trying to keep it low so we can shoot from the house and not relocate to the basin we shot in last time.

----------


## Willie

> if i could get some where would i go @Gillie


Will sort some out, looks like you can get 5 for about $12

----------


## hunter308

@mucko vern wilson locksmiths in Te Awamutu sells chamber flags

----------


## Daniel Kwon

Hey fellas, 

I just purchased 20 chamber flags so we should be good on that front. Will give them to Mucko to hand out on the day. Hoping that they arrive by mid next week. 

Cheers

----------


## Gillie

> if i could get some where would i go @Gillie


The ones i have i got through NZ Mountain Safety Council

----------


## Daniel Kwon

> The ones i have i got through NZ Mountain Safety Council


Yep, those are the ones i got. Is there anything else we should bring?

----------


## Dougie

> Yep, those are the ones i got. Is there anything else we should bring?


Extra ear muffs if you have them.

----------


## hunter308

> Extra ear muffs if you have them.


I will be bringing some disposable earplugs incase anyone forgets their earmuffs.

----------


## Gillie

Spotting scopes always come in handy, ground sheets or a shooting mat is handy as well. Cleaning rod if someone needs one...

----------


## Gibo

> Extra ear muffs if you have them.


How would one wear two sets?  :Psmiley:

----------


## hunter308

> How would one wear two sets?


Just in case someone forgets to bring a pair I guess.

----------


## Maca49

At my age my ground sheet has lots of memerable stains on it! :Thumbsup:

----------


## mucko

> At my age my ground sheet has lots of memerable stains on it!


CLASSIC  :Omg:

----------


## Maca49

Don't worry mucko I'll lend it if you get lucky :ORLY:

----------


## mucko

@Maca49 @Daniel Kwon might be stuck for a ride would you have a spare seat, sounds like half the nz defence force armory is coming with him

----------


## DavidGunn

> At my age my ground sheet has lots of memerable stains on it!


Incontinent?

----------


## hunter308

> At my age my ground sheet has lots of memerable stains on it!


 TMI maca  :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

> Incontinent?


Mainly just dribble

----------


## Maca49

> @Maca49 @Daniel Kwon might be stuck for a ride would you have a spare seat, sounds like half the nz defence force armory is coming with him


Will be coming from Taupo probably so cannot offer a ride :Sick:

----------


## mucko

> Will be coming from Taupo probably so cannot offer a ride



Algood he booked him self into some weekend work so cant come now.

----------


## Dougie

> Mainly just dribble


Yeah, that's what he said, INCONTINENT 

hahahaha ew mental image..

----------


## Maca49

Dougie I don't date old ladies! :ORLY:

----------


## Woody

Draggin it into the dogbox with ya to keep you and the dog warm can accumulate the odd mark as well.

Thinking about next weekend Maca49. Might yo have a spare seat?

----------


## Maca49

> Draggin it into the dogbox with ya to keep you and the dog warm can accumulate the odd mark as well.
> 
> Thinking about next weekend Maca49. Might yo have a spare seat?


No sweat @Woody you bring the beer and the girls? I'll confirm with you later in the week! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> Draggin it into the dogbox with ya to keep you and the dog warm can accumulate the odd mark as well.
> 
> Thinking about next weekend Maca49. Might yo have a spare seat?


Only in Reporoa!  :Sick:

----------


## Woody

OK Maca49. Nothing certain yet but I am tempted if circumstances allow. As to girls, I got a couple of 308 girls, a 30-06 girl, a couple of 7*61 girls, but I don't know which ones want a date with Mucko's gongs yet. The potential of enjoying some excellent companionship over there is a real draw card.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## hunter308

Going to be heading over to  @mucko's place on friday to give him a hand to set up for saturday followed by some load development for the howitzer (muckos pet name for my 270) got about 50 rounds available for those who want to shoot it.

----------


## Maca49

> OK Maca49. Nothing certain yet but I am tempted if circumstances allow. As to girls, I got a couple of 308 girls, a 30-06 girl, a couple of 7*61 girls, but I don't know which ones want a date with Mucko's gongs yet. The potential of enjoying some excellent companionship over there is a real draw card.


30 06 sounds like a come on.  :Psmiley:

----------


## Woody

It's another Schultz and Larsen, an old well carried one and shoots under a half moa. She's actually about 50 years old but twice the talent and experience of the younger "other" bints you see around the shelves today.

----------


## Graeme Sturgeon

> It's another Schultz and Larsen, an old well carried one and shoots under a half moa. She's actually about 50 years old but twice the talent and experience of the younger "other" bints you see around the shelves today.


What about a Mannlicher now there's a fancy girl that loves to be out and about.

----------


## Woody

Always wanted a fine older Mannlicher in 30-06 or 7mm  but could never afford one. However, I think now, the S&L are a better design. But beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and certainly so with rifles, shotguns, dogs, horses and women. CNC machining is now changing the game somewhat, but if one wants a really nice hand finished and tuned rifle, those two brand names still stand out amongst the famed. 

Pre 1970's Winchester were another famous rifle and still sought after, a bit like the BSA Hunters in 7mm and 222.

The big calibre double rifles are something else altogether and I have never owned one, but certainly they earned reputations in tricky situations. Maca49 know a bit about those but I've not sought one out because I have no talent for hunting elephants or lions in NZ. (they're too dammed hard to find I believe.)  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Graeme Sturgeon

> Always wanted a fine older Mannlicher in 30-06 or 7mm  but could never afford one. However, I think now, the S&L are a better design. But beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and certainly so with rifles, shotguns, dogs, horses and women. CNC machining is now changing the game somewhat, but if one wants a really nice hand finished and tuned rifle, those two brand names still stand out amongst the famed. 
> 
> Pre 1970's Winchester were another famous rifle and still sought after, a bit like the BSA Hunters in 7mm and 222.
> 
> The big calibre double rifles are something else altogether and I have never owned one, but certainly they earned reputations in tricky situations. Maca49 know a bit about those but I've not sought one out because I have no talent for hunting elephants or lions in NZ. (they're too dammed hard to find I believe.)


 A 36 26 36 'Mannlicher' my boyo. That's what we are talking about here, Not lions or Elephants either.

Never mind what Maca49 knows about BIG calibres he strikes me as having been around a bit that boy.

----------


## Woody

I'm so innocent---

Maca49 likes bunnies--

----------


## dogmatix

Great, my attendance now depends on my renewed FAL turning up by Thursday.
Old one expired last week and Police are taking sweet time in mailing out the new card.
There I was thinking that renewing 2 months prior would be enough time.

----------


## Woody

I think they will issue a temp one if you contact your local arms officer.

----------


## Happy

I didn't know anyone was going to ask that question. ? Surely the fact you had your old one on you would suffice if its only just expired... ???
You probably don't need one seeing as you ll be under the direct control of 6 to 10 other licenced people.

----------


## Maca49

You gotta have been around after 65 yrs or you ain't lived, and I aint got much time to get around very far any more

----------


## Maca49

> I'm so innocent---
> 
> Maca49 likes bunnies--


Now that's just a lie in both cases

----------


## Maca49

> Great, my attendance now depends on my renewed FAL turning up by Thursday.
> Old one expired last week and Police are taking sweet time in mailing out the new card.
> There I was thinking that renewing 2 months prior would be enough time.


You was warned BY ME! :ORLY:

----------


## peril 787b

Only issue I could see with the expired FAL would be the transport of your firearms, in saying that you'd have to strike a complete bastard of a cop to get in trouble

----------


## hunter308

> Great, my attendance now depends on my renewed FAL turning up by Thursday.
> Old one expired last week and Police are taking sweet time in mailing out the new card.
> There I was thinking that renewing 2 months prior would be enough time.


Hope it arrives in time for you  @dogmatix it is about bloody time we had a catch up  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

> I didn't know anyone was going to ask that question. ? Surely the fact you had your old one on you would suffice if its only just expired... ???
> You probably don't need one seeing as you ll be under the direct control of 6 to 10 other licenced people.


You've got a licence @Happy! That's amazing! I'm impressed! But Yep been warned to get in early for renewal, can be embarrassing, especially with an E, B or C

----------


## Woody

> Now that's just a lie in both cases


Yo bin seen peepin roun Heff's mansion   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## dogmatix

Asked the AO, they said that its in Wellington being printed, but caught up in a back log.

----------


## Maca49

> Only issue I could see with the expired FAL would be the transport of your firearms, in saying that you'd have to strike a complete bastard of a cop to get in trouble


Another interesting thing talking to the AO the other day was if you Kark he will be  around to secure your collection, no matter what, said he found it distressful to have to phone at that time to arrange the collection. So get a suitable person with the appropriate licences noted in your WILL as the person the firearms will be entrusted to. Your nice little expensive rifle might become part of AOs collection if you fail to do this. Good excuse to have the lady in your life sit her FAL? You never know when your going to depart this world. No matter what your age IS. Now if you have anything really nice you can nominate ME just PM me. If you haven't got a will, here's your excuse,

----------


## Ryan

> Asked the AO, they said that its in Wellington being printed, but caught up in a back log.




It's in there... somewhere.

----------


## sako75

> Another interesting thing talking to the AO the other day was if you Kark he will be  around to secure your collection, ...........


That would be fine with an A-Cat but with an E-Cat or B-Cat etc those firearms are registered under a persons name so the coppers will have to hold onto them until they can be sorted.
Definitely something to consider in a will

I would nominate Macca49 as a good bugger receiver of such goodies

----------


## Willie

Hey everyone sorry to do this but i have to bail for Saturday.
I have a 3 1/2 throwing all sorts of shit right now and needs a father son day to be 're-educated'. Mum's frazled so time to do my thing.

Keen for another time and pissed i will miss what will undoubtedly be a great day.
Happy shooting all and mind and take plenty of photos.
Cheers,
Willie (it's not my real name)

----------


## mucko

> Hey everyone sorry to do this but i have to bail for Saturday.
> I have a 3 1/2 throwing all sorts of shit right now and needs a father son day to be 're-educated'. Mum's frazled so time to do my thing.
> 
> Keen for another time and pissed i will miss what will undoubtedly be a great day.
> Happy shooting all and mind and take plenty of photos.
> Cheers,
> Willie (it's not my real name)


Bring him with you @Willie my kids will have fun with him i have four of the buggers

----------


## Willie

> Bring him with you @Willie my kids will have fun with him i have four of the buggers


Nice idea but he freaks out at noise and i think all those rifles might be too much for him. How old are your clan?

----------


## mucko

@Willie 2 3 6 7 he can chill in side and watch a movie or build with the lego promise he will be sweet and most likely spoilt.

----------


## Maca49

[QUOTE=mucko;336108]Bring him with you  @Willie my kids will have fun with him i have four of the buggers[/QUOTE
We would give him a 100 metre start!

----------


## Willie

Will see how he goes.
Right now no TV or toys! He's lost those privileges so down to books only.
Happy fathering people.

----------


## dogmatix

> Another interesting thing talking to the AO the other day was if you Kark he will be  around to secure your collection, no matter what, said he found it distressful to have to phone at that time to arrange the collection. So get a suitable person with the appropriate licences noted in your WILL as the person the firearms will be entrusted to. Your nice little expensive rifle might become part of AOs collection if you fail to do this. Good excuse to have the lady in your life sit her FAL? You never know when your going to depart this world. No matter what your age IS. Now if you have anything really nice you can nominate ME just PM me. If you haven't got a will, here's your excuse,


Yeah, had that questioned asked both at E-Cat endorsement and at renewal interviews.

----------


## Willie

Sorry definitely not making it this weekend people!  :Pissed Off: 
Came home to the little S@#T sitting on the floor, plate and food all over the floor, face painted green and black (Hulk), and a whole load of tantrum. There is no way in hell he is getting near any fun this weekend. By the time i had finished with him we had one child. snot and tears down his painted face, food and plate picked up and put in sink, him in the bath and washed within an inch of his life and now off to bed.  :Cool: 
Calmness and dominance has now been restored, till he gets bigger then me then i am in the shit! Not even 4 and stands as tall as most 5 year old. This may not last long lol. Ah well it was a long time coming he's been pushing his luck since christmas so not surprised it turned out this way.
I'm sure he will be fine this weekend but think it is now time to do the nice cop routine.

Enjoy your shoot people.

----------


## Gibo

Sounds like you will be blessed with Rushys presence  :Wink:  had a good chin wag with him earlier.

----------


## dogmatix

Still no license for me in the post. So not sure if I want to risk it.

----------


## hunter308

> Still no license for me in the post. So not sure if I want to risk it.


Come on down bro you can use my rifle if you want to, unless you try and carpool with someone from Auckland so you can bring your stuff down

----------


## AzumitH

I guess I should also organise my travel plans.  And maybe try and track down some more 54R, cupboard is a lot more bare than I remember it being  :Sad:

----------


## Willie

After this shite night i might still be there.
Had enough and need time out so shooting shit, even if it is the grass, might just be enough time out.\
What a fecking night

----------


## Ryan

> Still no license for me in the post. So not sure if I want to risk it.


Just do it, it's not like you likely to be queried and if you are - they'll have your licence photo appear on that PDA thing that they carry. It isn't as if you're illegal!

----------


## mucko

> Still no license for me in the post. So not sure if I want to risk it.


if you come with someone else the firearms are covered under transport, and you will be more then covered here as all firearms will be under direct supervision of licence holders of A, E, B, and maybe some C cat licences.

----------


## Graeme Sturgeon

> if you come with someone else the firearms are covered under transport, and you will be more then covered here as all firearms will be under direct supervision of licence holders of A, E, B, and maybe some C cat licences.


Have you looked at your emails. I am never sure whether you are getting them as I have two addresses for you. Is the active one about the bunch of you???. Weather is a bit filthy here at the moment. It doesn't look bad for this afternoon and tomorrow.

----------


## mucko

> Have you looked at your emails. I am never sure whether you are getting them as I have two addresses for you. Is the active one about the bunch of you???. Weather is a bit filthy here at the moment. It doesn't look bad for this afternoon and tomorrow.


yes i got email its the tribe one, i just finished reading it, i agree with you on your suggestion. ange doing some shopping for the big breakfast in the morning, weather should be great the crap weather normally goes around us, it will how ever be good for windage adjustments  :ORLY:

----------


## mucko

for those coming to the shoot if you dont know were we are please pm me or call me on 0272550716 cheers MUCKO

----------


## EeeBees

> Another interesting thing talking to the AO the other day was if you Kark he will be  around to secure your collection, no matter what, said he found it distressful to have to phone at that time to arrange the collection. So get a suitable person with the appropriate licences noted in your WILL as the person the firearms will be entrusted to. Your nice little expensive rifle might become part of AOs collection if you fail to do this. Good excuse to have the lady in your life sit her FAL? You never know when your going to depart this world. No matter what your age IS. Now if you have anything really nice you can nominate ME just PM me. If you haven't got a will, here's your excuse,


Thank you, @Maca49...I did not know this...I shall revise my will...

----------


## Maca49

> Thank you, @Maca49...I did not know this...I shall revise my will...


Do you want my email and FAL number? Send me a list of your collection and I will see if it fits my criteria :Wink:

----------


## Woody

mucko, shall we bring some tucker/ What would you like us to bring , apart from the byo?

----------


## Maca49

> mucko, shall we bring some tucker/ What would you like us to bring , apart from the byo?


What's this us? I'm bringing my good looks sarcasm and intellect and you? 8am start from my place OK? We won't get lost this time?

----------


## AzumitH

I'm keen to take someone up on their offer of a ride from Hamilton/Temple View tomorrow, can definitely throw in some cash for gas money, plus maybe a little extra for your trouble.

----------


## Maca49

@peril747 buggered if I know

----------


## Woody

> What's this us? I'm bringing my good looks sarcasm and intellect and you? 8am start from my place OK? We won't get lost this time?


You can expect phone calls from about 6am while I try to find your place amongst that tangle of roads they call a tourist haven.

----------


## hunter308

Getting my shit ready now then heading out to mucko's to help set up the gongs for tomorrow

----------


## dogmatix

> I'm keen to take someone up on their offer of a ride from Hamilton/Temple View tomorrow, can definitely throw in some cash for gas money, plus maybe a little extra for your trouble.


I may need you to supervise me! I'm loading up ammo as I speak.
PM me your number and addy.

----------


## Woody

My other half is preparing a big bowl of  coleslaw so me and Maca49 will bring that mucko. (That's if I remember to put it in the van tomorrow!)

----------


## peril 787b

> I'm keen to take someone up on their offer of a ride from Hamilton/Temple View tomorrow, can definitely throw in some cash for gas money, plus maybe a little extra for your trouble.


 @AzumitH I'm heading down, passing by about 8ish

----------


## Maca49

Mucky you got name tags? Would be good if we had some stikys

----------


## Woody

Bring a dazzle paint bomb  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Woody

Gonna go get my gats and ammo organized now  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## hunter308

> Mucky you got name tags? Would be good if we had some stikys


Yup he will spray a dot or two on your arse with orange tailpaint when you get here  :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

I can't rember faces let alone names!

----------


## Willie

And so it shall be that i will indeed be there.
Took the adult decision and went and bought a new scope so i now have two very good reasons to come on down, catch up with you good buggers and play with new scope on rifle.
The fact i drove to vegas and back just for some peace and quiet might say more than the scope lol.
Happy days indeed.
If the venison defrosts quick enough will make burger mix for bbq...fecking lovely stuff.

----------


## peril 787b

Good buggers? You going somewhere else? These guy are all arseholes.

----------


## Maca49

Says he, who wears a pink hat and a beard? :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Willie

What are you driving miss daisy? little over an hour to get there, but add on the vat for getting lost. GPS makes it easy!

----------


## Maca49

Duh only if it works in the sticks, mine ain't that good!

----------


## hunter308

> Good buggers? You going somewhere else? These guy are all arseholes.


 @peril 787b whats up with that comment bro?

----------


## Maca49

> @peril 787b whats up with that comment bro?


I think he's got us Sussed 308, hahahahahahahahaha he pulling ya chain!

----------


## peril 787b

Just sarcasm @hunter308 I met you guys last time at mucko's field shoot. Y'all are a good bunch, even @Maca49 although he's colourblind, the hat's orange! Lol

----------


## Maca49

Bullshit its a pinky, you should be ashamed  :Thumbsup:

----------


## peril 787b

> What are you driving miss daisy? little over an hour to get there, but add on the vat for getting lost. GPS makes it easy!


Last time I went to mucko's, I got held up by a farmer moving stock down the road and only just made it in time for the safety briefing, don't want to be late again. And it's more like an hour and a half from my place.

----------


## Maca49

Well you will drive a Beamer!

----------


## Willie

Arseholes, everyone got one just dont be one lol night all and morning all. Saves times.
Camera is loaded now lets get your guns on.
Suns out guns out!

----------


## hunter308

> Just sarcasm @hunter308 I met you guys last time at mucko's field shoot. Y'all are a good bunch, even @Maca49 although he's colourblind, the hat's orange! Lol


Sweet as mate see ya when you get here

----------


## kiwi39

You guys are going to have a ball. Make sure someone's on the camera ... Look fwd to hearing how it went. 


Tim

----------


## dogmatix

@mucko, is there somewhere (ie a stream) close by to fill these milk/juice bottle targets?
Otherwise I'll be carrying down around 100l of water.

----------


## mucko

> @mucko, is there somewhere (ie a stream) close by to fill these milk/juice bottle targets?
> Otherwise I'll be carrying down around 100l of water.



Yeah mate theres two toughs to fill from 100m and 150m away

----------


## AzumitH

Rise and shine!  Good times ahead!

----------


## kawekakid

Have a good day guys . I have 6 kids to look after now so don't get the time to do anything.

----------


## Danny

I'm late. Missus and boy been up sick all night

----------


## mucko

Update rushy just snotted the 800m gong with his beast 300 win mag, once again @hunter308 fucked my gong tut tut

----------


## Maca49

A bunch of happy guys

----------


## kiwi39

Jealous ... could you guys have picked better weather for it ?

----------


## mucko

what a day thanks to everyone that attended. if theres ever a invasion i am safe with these guys around some awesome equipment used.

----------


## Willie

> Update rushy just snotted the 800m gong with his beast 300 win mag, once again @hunter308 fucked my gong tut tut


Send the bugger out he snotted most of them lol :Thumbsup:

----------


## Willie

A massive thank you to you all. Absolute cracking day, despite people shooting my rifle better than me.  :Thumbsup: 
Some right good buggers and look forward to the next catch up. 

Would be great to keep in touch!
Cheers everyone and i would just like to say i want Rushy on my side, shit that fella can shoot.

----------


## Maca49

He certainly can shoot the shit! :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

> He certainly can shoot the shit!


That Rushy in the army pants?
Is he coming back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Nope

----------


## BRADS

> Nope


I hope you gave him shit then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mucko

@BRADS you will never see Rushy on here again, i am just glad he is a mate and dont need this forum to stay in touch with him. he is a top bloke

----------


## BRADS

Agreed but I live in hope. I'll certainly be keeping in touch with him :Have A Nice Day: 
Sounds like you all had a good day.
Good on you for hosting the day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter308

> Update rushy just snotted the 800m gong with his beast 300 win mag, once again @hunter308 fucked my gong tut tut


It wasn't just me that buggered the gong  @Woody buggered the 500 meter gong  :Psmiley:  

Was another good shoot big thanks to @mucko for hosting it

----------


## mucko

> It wasn't just me that buggered the gong  @Woody buggered the 500 meter gong  
> 
> Was another good shoot big thanks to @mucko for hosting it


you and all the guys are very welcome, it was a awesome day my wife was kicking herself for not coming out for a shoot sooner, the temptation of shooting a AK47 was just to good to refuse. and might i add hit the 150m gong most times with all sorts of rifles.

----------


## Happy

Thanks Mr and Mrs Mucko .great day ,good shooting and nice to catch up with a group of very talented and like minded people and "gun mad " folks. Some awesome rifles etc there . Cheers.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## hunter308

Was bloody good to meet a few more forum members such as Graeme Sturgeon, Rushy and Happy all good buggers in my books, was also great to catch up with dogmatix as well been a few years since I last saw him. Learnt alot from Graeme just listening to him talking about shot placements etc, also was very grateful to Graeme for pointing out my errors with shooting techniques. I have to admit my attitude towards the AR15 has been turned around in a big way after having a go on a couple of them. Biggest highlight for me was when the 500BPE and the 45cal muzzle loader came out only got one shot on each but god I loved it. But hitting that 800 meter gong with that 6.5 creedmoor now that was bloody awesome, was bummed out (well actually pissed off) my 270 did not do well on the 500 meter gong

----------


## Maca49

You've got some nice gear Happy! Woody and I decided you should share it more with us!

----------


## Willie

So in no particular order.
Scribe, aka Graeme, cheers for your info around guns and sighting in. Appreciated.
Happy i think if we put a popsicle stick, elastic band, and a paperclip you would hit the bugger,
Rushy much skill there and some nice hardware,
Hunter 308, next time i will pop one off it just to say i did! but why would you need a .270 with my latte? :Wtfsmilie: 
Macca, man of few words i still reacon we should host a random wild party at his place all invited,  :ORLY: 
Danny hope the wife and kids are better. Nice to meet you. Nice hardware as well. Catch up if i'm over your way.
Dogmatix, great shooting and great skill, thanks. Would be happy to catch up again.

Seriously everyone well done. Needed this and happy to return the favour when i get that many acres. right now i have .75  metres and the neighbours are good buggers lol.
Just no shooting. 
Hope you all drove safe and see you at the next one. My safe might be a wee bit fuller by then after today...shhh the heineken wife doesn't know it.

----------


## Willie

was it your .177!?

----------


## dogmatix

Great day guys.
Again thanks to mucko for hosting.

 :Thumbsup: 

Feel bad that it was just Azumith and I blasting the water bottles with the rattle guns, but muckos paddocks got a good watering.  :Grin: 
Hope someone posts the vid of that.

----------


## dogmatix

PS, some lucky turkeys at 820m odd.

----------


## Willie

> PS, some lucky turkeys at 820m odd.


Shame you missed the magpies.

Cheers Mucko for hosting. Outstanding.

----------


## hunter308

> Great day guys.
> Again thanks to mucko for hosting.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel bad that it was just Azumith and I blasting the water bottles with the rattle guns, but muckos paddocks got a good watering. 
> Hope someone posts the vid of that.


I got to shoot one of those water bottles took me a few shots with the rattle gun to get it but I got the bastard  :Grin:  Don't feel too bad about it bro it was fun just watching the mayhem break out especially the bottle that got sent sky high  :Grin:

----------


## Danny

> what a day thanks to everyone that attended. if theres ever a invasion i am safe with these guys around some awesome equipment used.


Agree️much appreciate Mucko and family, awesome day for me. 
Didn't return from seeing my nan who lives just 1km away to say thanks in person. 

Some cool old dudes and younger oneswho were full of wisdom, wit, humour and some mean pieces of machinery...never shot at shit at 800+m before and never used modified tikkas that were actually COOL ...thanks Happy. 
Thanks all whom attended.

----------


## Friwi

Hi , many thanks to The Muckos for hosting us and big thank you guys for sharing your guns on a fantastic day.
I have the video but will send it tomorrow as I m away from computer at the moment typing from iPad.

Friwi.

----------


## Woody

> Thanks Mr and Mrs Mucko .great day ,good shooting and nice to catch up with a group of very talented and like minded people and "gun mad " folks. Some awesome rifles etc there . Cheers.


Yep . Agree totally. It was a great day with awesome hosting by Mr and Mrs Mucko and Co'.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mucko

Cheers Guys we do it because we love it i might have the wife convinced to join pistol club when we move back to Tauranga so we can shoot 3 gun  :Yuush:  :Yuush:  :Yuush:

----------


## Maca49

Enjoy travelling with you Woody!

----------


## mucko

By the way a pair of earmuffs were left behind if you own them pm me your addy

----------


## Ryan

@dogmatix So who won? The Vepr or the Tigr?

----------


## peril 787b

He made up some excuse about the Vepr being 4 inches low at 100 metres so we didn't have a shoot off :-( so technically the Tigr won!!! 
Nah, honestly we were having so much fun, never even thought about doing a comp.

----------


## dogmatix

Yeah, plus someone blew the chains off the 470m target, so that was my excuse.  :Psmiley:

----------


## mucko

i will do my best to find another suitable place to hold more events like this once i move back to Tauranga. yesterday was just way to good not to do it again.

----------


## Maca49

I might still have some hi tensile chain for those gongs, stop Woody stuffing them?

----------


## Maca49

> Yeah, plus someone blew the chains off the 470m target, so that was my excuse.


I was impressed a 308 could that at that range :Thumbsup:

----------


## Woody

> Yeah, plus someone blew the chains off the 470m target, so that was my excuse.


Oops! Velly solly. I must admit to a half share of the blame for dat.

----------


## Woody

> I might still have some hi tensile chain for those gongs, stop Woody stuffing them?


.308 SKM's and 7*61 SGK's do the job on chains alright!

----------


## Woody

> Enjoy travelling with you Woody!


Yeah. I appreciate the lifts and one day I'm sure well get the world sorted out.

Hope your shares / brownie points went up last night coz there's a lot more shooting to be done.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Willie

I'd swear that some shooters had a little remote control machine behind the gongs so that every time they fired it went "ping" :ORLY: 

Agreed Mucko, just way too much fun.

----------


## hunter308

Did anyone get any other pictures of the day as I would love a few for my facebook album  :Grin:

----------


## Willie

> Did anyone get any other pictures of the day as I would love a few for my facebook album


Yeah will post up once i have time 308. Will get on to it asap

----------


## Happy

@hunter308. No worries but not my face on face plant please. Didn't think you would but just saying. And no Maca I not on the "lam"
That shits there forever and you only got to be involved in a crash neck minute your on front page being made a dick of. I find I do that ok without media f wits help hahaha

----------


## hunter308

> @hunter308. No worries but not my face on face plant please. Didn't think you would but just saying. And no Maca I not on the "lam"
> That shits there forever and you only got to be involved in a crash neck minute your on front page being made a dick of. I find I do that ok without media f wits help hahaha


It is for my private album, I never make my albums available for public viewing they are strictly for friends and family only, however I will respect your wishes

----------


## Willie

> @hunter308. No worries but not my face on face plant please. Didn't think you would but just saying. And no Maca I not on the "lam"
> That shits there forever and you only got to be involved in a crash neck minute your on front page being made a dick of. I find I do that ok without media f wits help hahaha


What about up here Happy? 
I'm sure there will probably be some of you in this lot.

----------


## Happy

That's not so bad

----------


## Willie



----------


## Willie



----------


## Willie

Attachment 33963Attachment 33964Attachment 33965Attachment 33966Attachment 33967Attachment 33968Attachment 33969Attachment 33970Attachment 33971Attachment 33972Attachment 33973Attachment 33974Attachment 33976Attachment 33977Attachment 33978Attachment 33979Attachment 33980Attachment 33981Attachment 33982

----------


## Willie

Is there a better way to add photos?
Oh and apologies had the camera set on high res so pictures might take a little while to load.
I'm still trying to find the videos i think i shot....

----------


## dogmatix

Willie, I tend to upload to photobucket and then just paste the image link here.

----------


## AzumitH

Maybe upload to imgur or photobucket, then embed the links here.

Got a couple of pics and a video which should be uploaded by now.

Edit: fug beaten lol

----------


## AzumitH

Also I don't remember the rhino being there.

----------


## Maca49

> @hunter308. No worries but not my face on face plant please. Didn't think you would but just saying. And no Maca I not on the "lam"
> That shits there forever and you only got to be involved in a crash neck minute your on front page being made a dick of. I find I do that ok without media f wits help hahaha


Well no sex for you in the insurance office! :Sad:

----------


## Maca49

> Also I don't remember the rhino being there.


Don't tempt me!!!

----------


## AzumitH

> Don't tempt me!!!


I'll just assume that's a photo of Mucko before he puts his face on in the morning.

----------


## AzumitH

Couple of pics.


Gangs all here.


Trusty Mosin.  After using it to beat a broken fence rail into a sturdy front rest it was ready to engage the 800m gong.  There was several tantalizingly close shots, but changing winds (and windage allowances that required the target be obscured by the rear leaf) meant it wasn't to be.  This time anyways  :Wink: 


Tigr.  Lots of fun, slapped the five hundy gong like it owed it money.

----------


## Ryan

Awesome, I want one (Tigr).

----------


## Willie

> Also I don't remember the rhino being there.


Seriously! :ORLY: 
Actually my bad, i think it should have been an elephant with some of the guns that were there  :Thumbsup:

----------

